# Placing an order on a new M3...



## jk330i (Aug 13, 2002)

I was told by a salesguy that it would take 8 months to get the car after you place an order for a new M3.

Is this right? I believe this is way too long.

I was also told by this salesguy that all M3's are sold at MSRP and that they never go below it. :dunno: Also markup of 5k for M3's on the floor


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

It should take 3 months max to order your car to your specs and have it delivered to you.

Different dealerships still have waiting lists at MSRP, but others will have no wait and will even offer $1-2000 off MSRP, especially smaller dealers in the midwest.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Sounds about right for California.


----------



## jk330i (Aug 13, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *Sounds about right for California. *


Nick are you saying that for Southern California an 8 month waiting period sounds about right? Just the wait would kill me...

atyclb, 3 months wait for an M3 really?
Please tell me where in CA if you know. I wonder what Cutters has to offer. :dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

jk330i said:


> *Nick are you saying that for Southern California an 8 month waiting period sounds about right? Just the wait would kill me...
> 
> atyclb, 3 months wait for an M3 really?
> Please tell me where in CA if you know. I wonder what Cutters has to offer. :dunno: *


yes, that's at the longest. Smaller dealerships might have open allocations that are nearing 112 status that could be modified to your specs.

But, you'll have to go outside of California.

Cutter still has a wait list for coupes, but are usually open for cabs, I think.


----------

